# Gibz cut log



## Gibsonator (Oct 17, 2020)

Start it here.
285lbs of pure beefcake
Most you know just had a bad back injury so switching back to my normal bodybuilding/powerbuilding routine going forward.
Hoping to end the cut somewhere above 260 but gonna use the mirror as my guidance not the scale.
Plan is 20 weeks.
Starts Monday.
Currently 6 weeks in on deca @600, instead of ditching it I'll continue 6 more weeks at the same time reintroducing cardio and lowering cals.
Everyone says you can cut or bulk on any compound, well I aims to prove it.
After that plan is to drop deca and drop test to 200, 4 weeks later throw in the tren ace at 300/week for 10 weeks.
I will be slow decreasing cals throughout this time and upping the intensity of the workouts.
Yes cj, Trump, that's means hella reps on delt days 
Anyways, here we go. Left pic end of last cut at 249 (9/25/2019). Pic on right my fatass at 285 currently today. kitchen mirror makes my abs look way better but fukkin whatever...
View attachment 10650


----------



## Trump (Oct 17, 2020)

I am in for the ride, you don’t even look that fat at 280 you can see the shear size difference around your shoulders. Post a pic of your back comparison preferably not one with that ridiculous double bicep pose you always do


----------



## Jin (Oct 17, 2020)

I agree with Trump. 285 looks good
in you as is. Why cut? I’d aim to keep the weight the same and change the composition a bit.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 17, 2020)

Jin said:


> I agree with Trump. 285 looks good
> in you as is. Why cut? I’d aim to keep the weight the same and change the composition a bit.



Slow cut dude, I'm really aiming for 265 but we'll see how things play out


----------



## Jin (Oct 17, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Slow cut dude, I'm really aiming for 265 but we'll see how things play out



So, you want to look like an underwear model instead of a bodybuilder? Got it.


----------



## Trump (Oct 17, 2020)

Is 285lb even classed as big at 7ft tall?


----------



## Jin (Oct 17, 2020)

Trump said:


> Is 285lb even classed as big at 7ft tall?



Sure doesn’t LOOK big.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 17, 2020)

how tall are you??


----------



## Trump (Oct 17, 2020)

7ft as per previous comment



Bobbyloads said:


> how tall are you??


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> how tall are you??



He's 6'12"


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> He's 6'12"



Thats 7ft can’t fool me sir lmao

but for real how tall are you?


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 17, 2020)

Hardy fukkin harrr


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 17, 2020)

Agree with the others, you kept it pretty tight at 285 and put on significant size around your shoulders and chest.  Not sure it will take 20 lbs to get your abs back to looking like the pic on the left, but I've never been 285 so what the fuk do I know.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 17, 2020)

Way to keep a positive attitude ... injuries suck and can stop many for weeks or even months ... your plan for 265 seems reasonable considering a switch back a more bodybuilding goal ...


----------



## Seeker (Oct 17, 2020)

Holy shit bro, look at the size of your head difference! Haha honestly, I'd stay beefed up for a while bro. Enjoy the large and make it work your advantage. I've been meaning to write a thread about the disadvantages of seeing all these bulks/cuts people are always doing. Eh, I'm just here for the ride now. As long your blood work is healthy, stay large and work with it. In the long run, you'll advance because of it


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 18, 2020)

Plan was to start cardio and manipulating the diet Monday but started Saturday. Also got in a decent arm workout yesterday and today a pretty good chest/delt workout. Missed that pump.
Back is still healing so I'm taking it easy, working around it, not doing anything that could compromise it.
Diet wise I have just lowered carbs a little bit and taken out the junky snacks.
Weight this morning 283lbs.


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2020)

Give it a run Gibby! If nothing else, I bet ya feel better at a lighter weight. You will most certainly be healthier.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> Sure doesn’t LOOK big.



I agree I think you look jacked as shit in both pictures. Looking forward to the cut log


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 20, 2020)

3 days into the morning fasted cardio and lowered carbs...
Hungry af with hunger pains actually looking forward to each meal.
On the plus side don't feel bloated af all day and I seem to have more energy/feel less lethargic.
Half assed leg workout today, all I can currently do atm; leg curls 6x15, leg extensions 6x15, calve raises 6x15. All very slow n controlled, pyramid up in weight each set.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice work Gibz! You look yuuuuuge bro!!!!!


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Oct 20, 2020)

I’m just hear to learn how to pull up my shorts to look like bloomers...haha.   

But seriously gibs, glad to read you are healing.   And if lower weight is what you want, I say go for it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 22, 2020)

Back was killing me by the end of the workday yesterday, impossible not to get into compromising/stressing positions in my line of work. 
Today was on light duty answering phone calls in the office, went on 1 super easy service call. Better.
Got in a decent lat/bicep workout after work:
Lat pull down 5x15
Pull through 5x15
Single arm cable high row 5x15
Preacher curl 5x15
Reverse grip barbell curl 5x15
Weight this morning 281
Still hungry af 24/7 but sticking to the plan, i know my body will adjust to the changes soon.


----------



## The Tater (Oct 22, 2020)

Good luck on the cut. Listen to your body my friend, but you already know that. You should pin that tiny wiener  of yours and see if it will grow.

seriously, good luck and I’m following along!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 22, 2020)

The Tater said:


> You should pin that tiny wiener  of yours and see if it will grow.



I tried already, didn't work


----------



## The Tater (Oct 22, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I tried already, didn't work



#MeToo

10char


----------



## Jin (Oct 22, 2020)

Is this log about a bris? Or am I missing something.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 22, 2020)

Jin said:


> Is this log about a bris? Or am I missing something.



I had to Google that, and no, wierd fukker.


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 22, 2020)

What's your macros look like dude...?
Want to get a good perspective on this. This will be interesting to watch unfold.
Good luck man


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 22, 2020)

Cant wait to see the new you Gibs!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 22, 2020)

motown1002 said:


> Cant wait to see the new you Gibs!!!



Me too brother


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2020)

motown1002 said:


> Cant wait to see the new you Gibs!!!



Nooooodz!!!  :32 (19):


----------



## Jin (Oct 22, 2020)

motown1002 said:


> Cant wait to see the new you Gibs!!!



circumcised and skinny!


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2020)

Jin said:


> circumcised and skinny!



Cut and cut!  :32 (18):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Oct 22, 2020)

Do it Gibz!!! Rip that shit up and then keep growing brother:32 (1):


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 23, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> What's your macros look like dude...?
> Want to get a good perspective on this. This will be interesting to watch unfold.
> Good luck man



300p/425c/150f (4250 cals)
Carbs were 500+ and fats were 200 before, so main difference is lowered carbs and fats as far as diet goes.
Weighed in at 279 this morning so thats 6lbs in 6 days. Gonna slow my roll here and switch to eod cardio.

Just finished a nice chest/tris sesh with my son:
Chest Flys 3x15
Laying single arm db extension 3x15
Flat bench top sets 275x8,285x8,295x5,305x3x5 dropset 225x14
Single are cable tricep push downs 3x15
Single arm bentover cable Flys 3x15
Single arm db over extensions.
Back held up and only very minor forearm pain towards the end of benching.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 23, 2020)

Good to hear the forearm is doing better, dude


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 23, 2020)

Nice work Gibz! Thanks pretty bad ass of you to get your son after it! All I get out of mine is video gaming...they have some strong gaming skills tho. I guess thats what they are going for...one day they will follow suit!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 23, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Nice work Gibz! Thanks pretty bad ass of you to get your son after it! All I get out of mine is video gaming...they have some strong gaming skills tho. I guess thats what they are going for...one day they will follow suit!



My son is a fort nite wizard bro lol, but he enjoys working out with me


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 23, 2020)

Oh my hell same here, fortnite has consumed some serious cash at my house...I think one day the boys will come around!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 23, 2020)

Kids and I play too, I got tired of it but for a short while could hang with them.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 23, 2020)

Turd Log Cutter


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 23, 2020)

I don't even know why I bother lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 24, 2020)

278lbs.
Hungry af all the time, not a good feeling. Body wants them snack foods lol. **** you I am a man on a mission i say 
Ghey ass leg workout today, 8x12s, heavier weights, same workouts as last week.
Judging by how my back is feeling today I would say I got a good 3 more weeks before I can squat or do anything that puts stress on the lower back.
Just trying to do what I can without being stupid.


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 25, 2020)

I commend you on dieting.  I've always been of the mind to outwork my diet.  I mean, I eat clean 85 - 90% of the time but I can't go without my cheats throughout the week.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 25, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> I commend you on dieting.  I've always been of the mind to outwork my diet.  I mean, I eat clean 85 - 90% of the time but I can't go without my cheats throughout the week.



I did sneak a bite size holloween snickers last night :32 (18):


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 25, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> 278lbs.
> Hungry af all the time, not a good feeling. Body wants them snack foods lol. **** you I am a man on a mission i say
> Ghey ass leg workout today, 8x12s, heavier weights, same workouts as last week.
> Judging by how my back is feeling today I would say I got a good 3 more weeks before I can squat or do anything that puts stress on the lower back.
> Just trying to do what I can without being stupid.



I know what you mean, some days it’s like that, hungry AF. I ate at Maintenance   today and feel bad about it lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 25, 2020)

Holding steady at 278 now.
Delts yesterday, bis/tris today. Getting nice pumps from the higher volume work.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 26, 2020)

Your wife dieting with you?    Makes being hungry suck a little less when you know someone else is too.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 26, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Your wife dieting with you?    Makes being hungry suck a little less when you know someone else is too.



No not yet she'll start soon tho.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 29, 2020)

Woke up Monday at 280 and have stayed right there last 3 days. 
Not tripping on it whatsoever, feeling good,, think my metabolism adjusted after that 1st week plus switching the cardio to eod.
Monday- Chest
Tuesday- Rest
Wednesday- Legs/delts 
Tomorrow- Back/bis


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 29, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Woke up Monday at 280 and have stayed right there last 3 days.
> s



I wouldn’t sweat it,  If I am doing daily weigh in I calculate a weekly average and use that to gauge progress.  It smooths out the day to day fluctuations and the mind fuk they can caused.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 30, 2020)

My purpose is more of a slow recomp rather than a full on cut. I see no reason to feel like I'm suffering at any time unless I were planning on doing a show.
Getting some definition back, starting to see some off the mass I've put on over the last year.
View attachment 10708


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 30, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> My purpose is more of a slow recomp rather than a full on cut.



Hi Gibs.  I am accountability.  Was this your plan all along or are you going through a mind fuk?


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 30, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Hi Gibs.  I am accountability.  Was this your plan all along or are you going through a mind fuk?



Lmao no dude. I can't edit my title as far as I know and the term "cut" i feel is a full on different thing than what my goals are here. I guess I'm somewhere in between. Or I'm overthinking it. Whatever


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 1, 2020)

279 last 3 days.
Slow n steady wins the race, right?
Good news... squatted today! :32 (19):
I just jumped in with whatever my son was using, top sets were 185x3x6, I know, weak af lol. It felt like I was squatting nothing, but... 0 pain in my back.
Will continue to add in light squats until I feel my back is ready.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 6, 2020)

276.5lbs
Diet same, cardio bumped up to 25 mins eod this week. 
Workouts feeling great.
Back is starting to get much better, was able to do fairly heavy (100lb) db rows today during my back workout.
Still feeling hungry a lot but not as bad. (Mostly the cardio days get me fukking starving)


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 6, 2020)

Fuk I'm jelly of you man. Looking good!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 6, 2020)

Do you have a workout log somewhere?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 6, 2020)

I don't,  it's your basic bro split high volume workouts.
Didn't feel like documenting my exercises,  sets and reps would be anything groundbreaking lol.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> My purpose is more of a slow recomp rather than a full on cut. I see no reason to feel like I'm suffering at any time unless I were planning on doing a show.
> Getting some definition back, starting to see some off the mass I've put on over the last year.
> View attachment 10708



Looking wide, bro.

Your abs transforming like you want them to?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 7, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Looking wide, bro.
> 
> Your abs transforming like you want them to?



Yea they are coming in by the day, they were never completely gone so shouldn't take too much before they're looking nice again.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 7, 2020)

Got up to 275 on squats last night, felt good, back was a lil sore afterwards. Just gonna keep slowly bumping it up.
Same weight today. All good.
Bis/tris son hit chest/tris. He just went back to school Thursday, he said a couple kids told him he looked buff lol. I know he was stoked about that.
Out of the blue I got invitated to a Facebook group that has almost all the people from my old platoon back at Ft.Hood, been chatting it up with them nonstop, so many memories flooding in, missed those guys. 
All good in the Gibson hood


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2020)

Current weight fluctuating between 273-274.
Workouts have been going really good.
Pushed the squats a bit more tonight to 305 for sets of 8, no issues, felt pretty damn easy, so the squat is starting to come back good.
2-3 more deca pins left.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 18, 2020)

I saw the pic of your calves.  Vascular AF.  Is that a result of this cut?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I saw the pic of your calves.  Vascular AF.  Is that a result of this cut?



Yea man and somehow they quadrupled in size too, wierd af.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 26, 2020)

Still 274 leaner.
Don't plan on updating this log much i just really don't care to be that active anymore
Gonna stay on my grind for sure.
Lot of bullshit going on on this board.
Terrible threads
Terrible responses
Drama
Terrible advice
I'm just over it right now.
So yea I'll check back in here with some good progress pics at some point until then thanks for the support


----------



## The Tater (Dec 1, 2020)

I feel ya. Rock on brother. Great progress so far.


----------

